# Klöckner Möller Ps3 Auslesen



## Markus1950 (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo Ich bin der Markus

und suche im Großraum Stuttgart jemanden der mir meine Klöckner Möller Ps3 auslesen kann, und bei bedarf wieder neu einspielen.

der Grund ist dass mir ein Ausgang nicht mehr angesteuert wird

Könnte sein dass da etwas über den Jordan ist !

gruß Markus aus Urbach


----------



## Markus1950 (4 Juni 2011)

*PS 306 auslesen und einspielen Süddeutschland*

dann erweitern ich den umkreis mal auf süddeutschland

von meiner Klöckner Moeller PS 306 sollte mir jemand das programm auslesen, 

und in die neue Steuerung wieder einspielen.

da 2 ausgänge in die ewigen jagdgründe verschwunden sind

Ersatzsteuerungen habe ich noch hier liegen

Schaltkasten kann ich ins auto stellen und vorbeikommen.

habe sämtliche im umkreis und Bekannenkreis und ehemalige Kollegen durch

alles nur Siemens leute wie auch bei mir in der Ausbildung damals



gruß Markus


----------



## blasterbock (6 Juni 2011)

Wenn Du bis nach NRW fahren willst, ich könnte das dann für Dich tun.


----------



## Uwe Schröder (7 Juni 2011)

*Vorschlag*

Hallo!

Pakt die Dinge ein und schick Sie mir!

mfg uwe


----------



## Markus1950 (10 Juni 2011)

danke fürs Angebot 

ich werde falls sich niemand mehr aus meiner gegend meldet

nach meinem verdienten Urlaub ab 23.6 mal melden

gruß markus


----------

